# Tire Pressure Issues Blog



## steven2025 (Mar 12, 2010)

I just recently became a guest blogger on a racing blog called Racing Ready. I'm not much of a writer, but here goes nothin! I just thought some of you guys would be interested so I'll post a link. 

This time it was about my tire pressures, which almost ruined my time at the last autox. Thankfully I had lots of friends who told me what I was doing wrong. I guess thats how you learn!

I figured I would share my info, so here's the link

Racing Ready Tire Pressure Woes – Autocross Tuning Tips

Feel free to post any reply on here or on the Racing Ready site. I should be doing more of these in the months to come.


----------

